# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map an Underwater Journey

## tbgg

Whether you like the idea of 20,000 leagues beneath the sea or all underwater RPGs, an underwater environment gives some new possibilities for maps.
My idea is to map an underwater journey from point A to point B.

----------


## Chashio

That would make an interesting challenge.

----------


## Mouse

How bout having a roll of dice thing to set some of the variables.

For example 'body of water'

1. ocean trench
2. river
3. reservoir/lake
4. underground flooded cave system
5. rock pool
6. coral reef

ship/entity

1. Fish
2. dolphin/whale/seal
3. serpent/dragon/mermaid
4. submarine/other underwater craft
5. diver
6. Penguin

Of course - some of these are fairly ridiculous, so please feel free to adjust the list if you find the random selection idea interesting  :Wink:

----------

